# NHS to prescribe first e-cigarettes



## Silver (7/12/15)

Great to see the NHS following through
Lets hope SA takes note 
Viva the UK regarding their stance on vaping!


*First e-cigarettes to be prescribed on the NHS in the New Year but ministers 'wanted to keep it quiet in case GPs are overrun' *

*E-cigarettes to be prescribed on the NHS for the first time in the New Year*
*But government ministers said to have tried to keep move quiet until then*
*There was concern that GPs would be overrun by people demanding them*
*Likely to cost NHS £20 per kit and £10 a week for each patient's cartridge*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...es-prescribed-NHS-New-Year.html#ixzz3tbw7NnHI

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (7/12/15)

Great find there.
Would be epic of SA NHS could follow in the same footsteps.
Imagine that getting Discovery Vitality points for Vaping

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/12/15)

Agreed @Marius Combrink 
I just hope our policymakers draw from the UK's general positive direction on vaping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (7/12/15)

The main and most important issues outlined are: It helps smokers quit tobacco and it is does not encourage the masses to start smoking tobacco.
Most of Europe will tend to follow according to their own needs.
Common sense and objective reviews have prevailed.
Dave


----------



## DaveH (7/12/15)

Maybe it helps when Counties don't allow bribery to influence their government decisions. I know the USA calls it 'lobbying', a sad blemish on an otherwise great Country.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

